
Curated list of falsehoods programmers believe in - ColinWright
https://github.com/kdeldycke/awesome-falsehood
======
gaius
A small minority of programmers may believe a small minority of those things,
but that's all.

Oh, the author is a "Seasoned CSS developer". Quite possibly associates with
different programmers than some of us...

~~~
ColinWright
I'm sure that every person who does things to make computers usable and useful
for non-technical people associates primarily with a fairly limited subset of
programmers. However, in this case I'm wondering exactly what it is you are
implying.

Could you be more specific?

~~~
gaius
Sure: these may be things that CSS programmers believe but it is not
generalizable to the entire population of programmers. At least not without
links to Daily WTF.

~~~
ColinWright
I know a worryingly large number of programmers that believe many of these
things, and refuse to believe me when I tell them they are wrong. It may just
be that you tend to mix with programmers who _do_ know these things, and do
read things like the Daily WTF and HN.

Many don't. Many, _many_ don't. YMMV.

